# Burger



## Cosmos (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello everyone, i decided that i want to make a burger and i see all these recipes and they usually cook them in cast iron skillet real fast, well i dont have one and iam not planning to buy one. I have a normal non stick pan. Can i make a burger in it? (smash, pub, etc.) How long should i cook it?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Sure you can make a burger in a non stick pan. The cooking time will vary depending on the burger size/thickness the amount of heat applied to it, size of the pan and preferred doneness of the burger. Without this information it is hard to ball park the cooking time but you should be able to google estimated times.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes you can in a non stick pan, use lower heat(fumes form burning non stick are very unhealthy), leave the burger until you see juices coming out of the top then flip to finish to your desired internal temp(rare, med rare etc). It takes a little longer but you can still get a nice crust by being patient!


----------

